# Minneapolis in September



## knyfeknerd (Jun 28, 2014)

Heading up your way Thurs 18th thru Sun the 21st. We have a wedding to attend in St. Paul on Sat night and my wife will be working Thurs during the day. 
So basically I have Thursday during the day to myself to drive around and get lost or hopefully get into trouble with some of you guys. We are free all day on Friday, but are going out to dinner with friends that night(undecided venue). 
So what's up? Anybody wanna meet up?
I'm not sure which hotel we're in and I'm praying the rental car company doesn't give me a PT Cruiser.


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 28, 2014)

Your hotel might be the biggest factor. as to where you go. 

The way my schedule is now I work thursday/friday days and am off by 5 or 6 those days usually and am very good at justifying an excuse to go eat and have a beer around town after work!

Where are you thinking about the dinner friday night?


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 28, 2014)

Now I am really hoping to see you pull up in a PT Cruiser. I should be able to make Thursday work. I have a fall menu tasting on Sat the 20th so I should probably work Fri. If you wanna check out my spot Fri lunch might be a good time to stop by. 

Unfortunately I am pretty sure Karring is out of town for your trip. He and his wife are a lot of fun.


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 28, 2014)

I teach on Fridays but will have some flexibility on Thursday. Should be in town.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 21, 2014)

We will be staying at the Aloft on S. Washington in between 9th and 10th.
I see on Google Maps that there is an *Old Spaghetti Factory down the street, so I will probably just be eating all my meals there.
I don't really want to hang out with any of you guys anyway............................ 
.....................where is a good place to cruise to so I can pick up chicks in my PT Cruiser?



*I'm ashamed to say I worked at an OSF back in my teens.


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 21, 2014)

You'll be right down the street from Bachelor Farmer and Marvel Bar. I'd pass on the spaghetti.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 21, 2014)

My last trip was a family only deal that centered around the mall of america for my wife's b-day and didn't allow any KKF time (MofA is worth taking the wife to but you are going to lose several days of your life if you do) 

My work trip last year was much more enjoyable. I definitely would meet up with Chuckles at Parma 8200, he is a lot of fun to hang out with. Butcher and the Boar is a don't miss spot. The duck foie gras meatball Tagliatelle is out of this world at the 112 eatery. I haven't made it to Bachelor Farmer or the Marvel bar yet, but have heard good things. Wish I could make it up there during your trip, but don't think I can swing it with the new job I just started. If you are driving up and want to hit somewhere in the Milwaukee area or the Kohler/Plymouth/Elkhart Lake/Sheboygan area for any reason, let me know.


----------



## Boondocker (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks like I'm working both Friday and Saturday, which leaves me free all day on Thursday that week.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 12, 2014)

Sweet! It's almost here!
So, it looks like Thursday day I'll try to get up with some of youse guyse! Probably gonna do Bachelor Farmer Thurs nite, but nothing's written in stone. Thinking about Marvel Bar too....
It also looks like my wife will be working all day on Friday as well, so I'll be free to get into trouble then as well. Still not sure about dinner on Friday......all I know is that we're not going to the dessert place where my wifes friends' purse was stolen! 
I'll PM a couple of you to get the digits.
-see ya, chris


----------



## heldentenor (Sep 16, 2014)

What's the plan, gents? I'm free after 3 on Thursday and the same on Friday.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 16, 2014)

F**k. I am in Fez, Morocco right now and I really regret missing this. I even mentioned to my wife when I heard about Knfye coming from Clown Cook what might happen, and she literally said something to the effect that "I like it when your knife guys come over." She is awesome.

I am going to be back late Saturday night (if the Air France strike doesn't mess things up). If someone has a window on Sunday to drink some good wine, my wife and I will already be celebrating my return to Minnesota. And maybe we can hopefully see the child abuser, Adrian Peterson, not play football. 

karring


----------



## Boondocker (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm working the next two nights. the lounge at La Belle Vie is a great place to get some desserts from our new pastry chef though (wink wink, nudge nudge). Sunday I'm off. If you guys are out Friday or Saturday night give me a text you and chuckles both have my #. I'm out around 11 on the weekends.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry for not getting up with you guys yesterday. My time frame sucks because I have to pick the wife up from work at 4:30. Hung out with Chuckles for most of the day. Was treated to a Juicy Lucy and beers at Matt ' s bar and talked so damn much my vocal chords hurt today. The wife and I had drinks at Marvel Bar and dinner at Bachelor Farmer. It was great but I'm kinda wishing I had gone to 112 after looking at the menu online. 
Walked down to Nicolete for shopping today and molested the Mary Tyler Moore statue. Just finished a few more miles walking around the Old Mill ruins and Stone Bridge. First time I've ever seen the Mississippi in person. ...nice. 
Dining solo currently at Grumpy's for lunch. 
Not sure where our friends are taking us for dinner tonight. All I know is that 2 of my all time favorite bands are playing here this weekend and I don't get the chance to see them (Spoon tonight and Pinback tomorrow night)
Wedding tomorrow in St . Paul. I'll try to talk the wife into a quick stop by on Sunday if I can. .......
Every body is so damn nice here. It puts Southern hospitality to a shame. 
I'll call or text if I get a chance to do late night drinks.


----------

